# Weird stop light problem 97 Altima



## joshcloud9 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi there,

The outermost bulb of the tail/stop lights on both sides are acting weird:

With the headlights on (and all 4 tail lights on); when brake is pressed - both the outer bulbs go completely off and only the inner pair glow brightly.
I have put new bulbs in and it does the same thing?

I used a standard dual bulb, is there a special bulb or something?
I am thinking that this is not a lose ground as I would presume that there is a single ground for the whole assembly.

Any ideas? I have see this on many other Gen ones too...


----------



## Neesan (Dec 31, 2004)

when i had my rx7 i put a slightly different bulb in and it messed my lights all up. the parking lights wouldnt even shut off and when i hit the brakes they would all go out. I would really check to see if one of the bulbs isnt a wrong one.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Also check for corrosion in the sockets and that the ground is good for the harness inside the trunk.

Troy


----------



## joshcloud9 (Jan 2, 2005)

*This answer should be in the FAQ's*

Thx to SuperAlty + ThaJones


"There are little screws around the bulb housing. Those are the ground screws for the brake lights, make sure they are all tight"

"That ground'll get you everytime...if it ain't tight, tighten it more, and if it is tight, loosen then tighten. I've been fighting this one (and I think by sub has something to do with it's recurrence) for almost 2 years"


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

just found this site and its awesome. have a 93 with 136,000 on it. had the same problem with my lites. that screw actually loosens and it shorts and distorts the plastic a bit. i put a slightly larger screw in there and have been trouble free for some time now. this must be very common since ive seen many like this now.


----------

